# Molche und Frösche



## Schweinchen (23. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und hab auch gleich mal ne Frage, in der Hoffnung, dass mir einer oder eine helfen kann.

Ich habe schon seit Jahren __ Molche im Gartenteich. Jetzt haben aber auch __ Frösche im Teich gelaicht.

Meine Frage ist nun:
Vertragen sich Molche und Frösche im selben Teich? Oder fressen die sich gegenseitig?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Christine (23. März 2010)

*AW:  Molche und  Frösche*

Hallo Schweinchen,

herzlich :Willkommen2 hier bei uns.

Also erstmal geht hier ohne Fooootoooos gar nix.

Zweitens fressen Kaulquappen meines Wissens hauptsächlich Algen, die sie von den Wänden raspeln und Kleinkram, der in so Schnütchen passt. Die Quappen-Kollegen dürften da eher zu groß sein.


----------



## Schweinchen (23. März 2010)

*AW:  Molche und  Frösche*

Danke für die Anwort.

Ich hab noch eine zweite Frage:

Fressen die ausgewachsenen Molche Froschlaich oder nicht?


Danke.


----------



## Christine (23. März 2010)

*AW:  Molche und  Frösche*

Hi,

ja, das tun sie wohl. Aber da hat Mutter Natur ja vorgesorgt. Deshalb gibt es soviel davon. 

Aber bitte komme nicht auf die Idee, da irgendwie einzugreifen. Denn erwachsene Amphibien genauso wie Kaulquappen oder Laich sind geschützt und dürfen von Mensch nicht umgesiedelt, der Natur entnommen oder gar getötet werden.

Viel gefährlicher sind übrigens verfressene Fische, aber die hast Du ja nicht.


----------



## Schweinchen (23. März 2010)

*AW:  Molche und  Frösche*

Danke für die Antwort.

Du brauchst keine Angst zu haben. Ich greif da bestimmt nicht ein, soll ja ein natürlicher Teich sein.

LG


----------



## Christine (23. März 2010)

*AW:  Molche und  Frösche*

Und wo sind die Fotos


----------



## danyvet (27. März 2010)

*AW:  Molche und  Frösche*

Ich habe in meinem Teich auch Molche und __ Kröten gemeinsam, die Molchis spucken die Quappis schnell wieder aus, weil die aufgrund des Bufotenins nicht gut schmecken. Die größten Freßfeinde der larven von beiden sind allerdings die gefräßigen Libellenlarven. Die haben letztes Jahr meine Quappis gut auf die Hälfte reduziert 
Übrigens ist heute das erste Krötenpärchen gerade beim ablaichen. Zwei weitere Huckepacks sind auch noch da, die müssen aber erst noch gustieren, wo sie ablaichen ;-) daneben gibt es noch etwa 10 weitereSolo-Krötenmänner, die schon ganz gamsig sind und auch gerne zum Zug kommen würden. Letztes Jahr ist eine Kröte abgesoffen, weil 3 Männchen auf ihr hockten  ich hoffe, das passiert heuer nicht wieder.
Die molchis sind auch schon fleißig am wedeln und ablaichen. Heuer ist zwar der teich erst später eisfrei gewesen als voriges Jahr, dafür haben die Amphibis eine Woche Sprint hingelegt und sind früher dran als im Vorjahr.
Amphibienfreundliche Grüße aus Wien
Dany


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. März 2010)

*AW:  Molche und  Frösche*

Hi,

bei mir tummeln sich auch schon dutzende von Molchen im Teich, aber bisher nur ein einziger __ Grasfrosch. Ich haben den schrecklichen Verdacht das die letzten beiden Winter fast die gesamte Grasfroschpopulation die zum laichen kam ausradiert hat (waren sonst immer um die 40 Froggies)

MfG Frank


----------



## Casybay (27. März 2010)

*AW:  Molche und  Frösche*

Ach, Ihr seit zu beneiden!
Komischer Weise sehe ich immer noch Molche nachts in Richtung Teich unterwegs, die Kleinen habe ich auch im Garten wieder entdeckt, sehen noch so mini wie letztes Jahr aus.
Mein __ Grasfrosch ist wohl ein Weibchen, ziemlich  groß, aber auch der Einzige im Teich, abgesehen von dem wühlenden Erdkröten Mann, der macht sich manchmal an den großen Grasfrosch ran, was Diesem aber überhaupt nicht gefällt.
Euch allen ein entspanntes Teich-Wochenende.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. März 2010)

*AW:  Molche und  Frösche*

Hi Carmen,

schau mal nachts im Schein einer Taschenlampe in den Teich. Dann wirst Du wahrscheinlich mehr Molche zählen können als Du überhaupt im Teich vermutest

MfG Frank


----------



## Casybay (28. März 2010)

*AW:  Molche und  Frösche*

Hallo Frank,
da ich ständig nachts mit Taschenlampe unterwegs bin-im Garten- weiss ich auch, dass in meinem Teichlein diesmal so wenig an Molchen da ist. Aber wenigstens treff ich auch ein paar mal auf die Kleinen vom letzten Jahr.


----------



## Wels (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Molche und  Frösche*

Hallo Zusammen
Auch bei und sind ersten Molche aufgetaucht mit ihrem Laich
hab gleich ein Bild gemacht 
viele Grüße aus dem Chiemgau


----------



## danyvet (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Molche und  Frösche*

eine Bitte an alle Molchfreunde: nehmt die Molchis nicht in die Hand, sie sind ziemlich empfindlich auf das Salz unserer Hände...
(hab ich zumindest in meinem Amphibienbuch gelesen)
und falls das nicht stimmt, bitte lasst die Tiere trotzdem dort, wo sie sind, es ist für kein wildes Tier angenehm, von so einem Riesen wie einem Menschen hochgenommen zu werden,
LG Dany


----------



## Casybay (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Molche und  Frösche*

Hallo Dany,
danke für die ermahnenden Worte, Du sprichst mir aus der Seele


----------



## Digicat (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Molche und  Frösche*

Dany ..... 

Voll unterschreib


----------

